# 34 Watermelons, A Sharp Knife, and Time on My Hands



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2005)

Somebody is pretty talented............

www.americade.info/melons20.htm


----------



## middie (Feb 2, 2005)

wow. who'd want to eat them after that????


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2005)

Those were amazing!

 Barbara


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 3, 2005)

IMHO, the Japanese are the absolute masters of garnishing.  I wish I could do that.  The closest I've ever come was last month, at a big party, I made some "mice" out of goat's cheese, and using a melon-baller, carved some holes into a couple blocks of cheddar.  I then placed the "mice" on the blocks, and everyone thought they were the s***!  I even had one lady that offered to buy 5 more, but I was out of goat's cheese.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 12, 2005)

i would do that if i had the time lol. I've carved a swan b4 during july 4th. yea i was pretty bored


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

I sure wish I had that talent!  I wish I had _any_ talent!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## Caine (Feb 12, 2005)

SOMEBODY'S mother did not tell them not to play with their food!


----------

